# Flying joints



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> Friend bought the house out of foreclosure, didnt know what he was gitting into!


Looks like its been that way since the early 1800's whats the problem with it?:whistling2: Thats one of them self cooling air splice kits..... I've seen em before..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Air cooled is the best. look at it this way..It's taped up.:thumbsup:

But on the foreclosed end...Probably got a great deal so there should be resources for repairs.

Besides,it's been like that for a while so no worries.:no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if that's the worst thing he has to deal with he'll be doing alright.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

wildleg said:


> if that's the worst thing he has to deal with he'll be doing alright.


 Nah he gutted the house had plumbing, structural and hvac issues Other samples:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Tear it all out and start over.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Its amazing what lurks behind walls!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

codeone said:


> Its amazing what lurks behind walls!


I love when one of my gc asks me how much to do this remodel? And I say If I could see through the walls I could tell you..... So here is a guess and I'll let you know if its more...... Or I can assume its gonna be a mess and price it accordingly. I perfer the first and if my bill is higher than my guess I can walk him and the customer thru the increases and they then understand why WHAT LURKES BEHIND WALLS IS SCARY AND CAN BE EXPENSIVE!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have come across that kind of stuff many times and it always worked fine till I touched it


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have come across that kind of stuff many times and it always worked fine till I touched it


Then stop touching it!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

JayH said:


> Tear it all out and start over.


 Ditto on that....It will probably be easier than trying to sort it all out. especially if he already gutted it...


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the pic of the receptacle with the earwig sticking out of it.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Been working on one of those for the past week. Same scenario foreclosed home and looks like the previous owner had been doing the electrical in there for years. 

For some reason the neutral was cut here.









This is behind the kitchen drawers. This went down to another splice under the house that feed an exterior pole mounted light.









Another splice in the attic.









And another splice in the attic.









A surprising thing about this home is that the kitchen, dining room, laundry room, living room and bathroom are ALL off of one breaker. Not sure how somebody was able to live here without throwing that breaker all of the time.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

chenley said:


> . Not sure how somebody was able to live here without throwing that breaker all of the time.


 they only touch one side at the time!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

So K&T is a proven safe wiring method. How is this any different?


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

They forgot the Snobs! oh :blush: I mean knobs!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How did you get in Peter's house to take all of those photos?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> How did you get in Peter's house to take all of those photos?


That can't be Peters' house..... it's old cloth-covered NM in the photos. Peter doesn't install NM. He uses zip cord and Cat3 cable. :laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

william1978 said:


> How did you get in Peter's house to take all of those photos?


Easy, they crawled into his parents basement.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Easy, they crawled into his parents basement.


:furious:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :furious:


Don't be mad Peter, they just wanted me to come by to make sure your work was kosher.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

Peter is steaming. I don't blame him. His house is probably in pretty good condition.


----------

